# todd up close :)



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

a couple of pictures of my cat todd(named after the todd in scrubs  ). is he british short hair or something else?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's not a bsh, he looks like a domestic shorthair but very handsome


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> he's not a bsh, he looks like a domestic shorthair but very handsome


thanks i knew he was some sort of short hair. he is very handsome, hes also quite playful


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like a moggie to me, but I know nothing about this kind of thing! He's lovely anyway


----------

